# Venom Lures Open?



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if Venom is having an open tournament this year? 

- Wade


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

No they are not. Warrior is still doing the Mosquito event but that is the only one I am aware of. It is free too.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

alumking said:


> No they are not. Warrior is still doing the Mosquito event but that is the only one I am aware of. It is free too.


That's good to know!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyhooks42 (Aug 22, 2011)

That's a shame. I was looking forward to it!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

lunker4141 said:


> That's good to know!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not the Venom isn't part....the good to know is about Warrior. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

